# kava kava does it work



## miss newbie (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi im sorry if im posting this in the wrong section, i was wondering if anyone had tried kava kava? ive read a bit about it and how it helps with anxiety and i was wondering whether to try it or not, i would really appreciate it if anybody has tried it if they could message me let me know if it worked for them, thanks


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Kava root extract (the leaves and stems are toxic) does in fact work. It's like herbal diazepam (they're both sedatives that do basically the same thing). Yogi makes a great kava tea that tastes pretty great too. But you can buy it in capsules if you don't want to be fancy.


----------



## miss newbie (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi thanks for your help, do you know which is better fiji waka/tudei mix or either one of them on there own, theres a company in the uk who sell different kinds of kava kava but i dont know out of 3 which to go for


----------



## miss newbie (Apr 29, 2013)

i was going to buy the capsules but so far i havent found any for sale over here, i will definitley look in to getting some of the tea though


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah you may have to order them online.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I heard it was banned! Isn't even the extract supposed to mess with the liver... or kidneys? (I'm useless at anatomy.)


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Steve300 said:


> I heard it was banned! Isn't even the extract supposed to mess with the liver... or kidneys? (I'm useless at anatomy.)


Well that's not actually a bad guess. Most drugs can affect the liver or kidneys harshly.

In any case, it's metabolized by the liver so that's where it would cause trouble. It's pretty much like alcohol in that regard, but quite a bit safer. I really wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## SteveHI (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi miss newbie,

There is a really good site in which I recommend:
http://kavalounge.yuku.com

It has a lot of reviews, answers, and information from all the kava users out there...it is also a very active board as well so you can do some searches and find some great information.

As a vendor (selling Kava Candy out of Hawaii), I ship quite frequently to the UK with no problems. There are also some other vendors who ship there as well. I would suggest getting on the Yuku site and looking at some of the reviews and even posting any questions that you may have...the forum is a really nice place to discuss kava related subjects and the group is really warm and inviting.

Happy Hunting 

Aloha,
Steve
Owner - Kava Kava Candy


----------



## miss newbie (Apr 29, 2013)

il have a look now, thanks steveHI


----------



## miss newbie (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi steve300, yes i think it is banned here in the uk, theres a company i contacted who on there advert says its for cosmetic purposes only and not for consumption due to the law in uk but when i messaged them asking about what ive read about it online on different websites they said yes i can drink it so i didnt know whether to risk it or not lol thats why i thought id ask on here if people had tried it and if it was ok


----------



## miss newbie (Apr 29, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Well that's not actually a bad guess. Most drugs can affect the liver or kidneys harshly.
> 
> In any case, it's metabolized by the liver so that's where it would cause trouble. It's pretty much like alcohol in that regard, but quite a bit safer. I really wouldn't worry about it too much.


i think im gonna get some today, if it makes me feel better in myself im willing to give it a go


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

miss newbie said:


> i think im gonna get some today, if it makes me feel better in myself im willing to give it a go


It's not a cure, but it's going to make you feel very at peace.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

miss newbie said:


> Hi steve300, yes i think it is banned here in the uk, theres a company i contacted who on there advert says its for cosmetic purposes only and not for consumption due to the law in uk but when i messaged them asking about what ive read about it online on different websites they said yes i can drink it so i didnt know whether to risk it or not lol thats why i thought id ask on here if people had tried it and if it was ok


I want to die but personally I wouldn't risk taking that poison. You should go to your doctor and get some Valium or something.


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

I've had it in capsules and dropper fulls both supposedly advertised on it's bottle to be the good stuff and it did nothing for me personally. It made me feel stoned, did nothing for my anxiety or panic attacks. At times it even made it hard for me to breathe. Everyone reacts differently to different medications however, I've taken large amounts of benzos and have had no relief in my anxiety so this isn't exactly shocking to me.

Though who knows some say the only way it really works is if you get the stuff fresh and prepare it just right. Anecdotally it's supposed to feel like cocaine and a sedative when done that way.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Steve300 said:


> I want to die but personally I wouldn't risk taking that poison. You should go to your doctor and get some Valium or something.


Only the leaves and stem are toxic.


----------



## ssalamone (Sep 21, 2010)

I can vouch for Steve - I have tried his Kava Candies and they are good! I would also recommend on visiting http://kavalounge.yuku.com. The people on that forum give pretty good reviews of all the different Kava's. I personally recommend Nakamal @ Home's Stone. It's really potent but it does the trick...and makes you more socially active. *Be aware that Kava tastes extremely aweful. If you have a weak stomach, be careful!!! (I would recommend chasing it will Apple Juice.*

Let me know you need anymore help, I would be more than happy to help you out.


----------



## miss newbie (Apr 29, 2013)

ssalamone said:


> I can vouch for Steve - I have tried his Kava Candies and they are good! I would also recommend on visiting http://kavalounge.yuku.com. The people on that forum give pretty good reviews of all the different Kava's. I personally recommend Nakamal @ Home's Stone. It's really potent but it does the trick...and makes you more socially active. *Be aware that Kava tastes extremely aweful. If you have a weak stomach, be careful!!! (I would recommend chasing it will Apple Juice.*
> 
> Let me know you need anymore help, I would be more than happy to help you out.


hi thanks ssalamone


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

few days before I gone with some of the review and i found that the pills are not effective..


----------



## miss newbie (Apr 29, 2013)

matthewebbert said:


> few days before I gone with some of the review and i found that the pills are not effective..


Hi, i heard that the pills werent as effective:yes


----------



## miss newbie (Apr 29, 2013)

I bought some kava kava powder about a week ago but havent been able to drink it because of the taste lol the seller gave me some ideas on how to make drinks with it like chocolate milkshakes but it didnt taste like a chocolate milkshake when i tasted it it was awful lol, i only had a couple of sips and i felt like it was numbing my tongue so that kind of scared me in to drinking any more aswel ( it was probably just me being paranoid) i was just wondering if anybody on here has tried the powder and if so did it work? and how do you make it taste better? lol


----------



## ssalamone (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes - good Kava will numb your mouth, that's how you know you purchased quality Kava. The taste is almost unbearable but I had some luck mixing it with apple juice and ice cubes - the vinegar kind of mellowed that earthy peppery taste.

Just drink it very fast and try not to think about it while drinking it!


----------



## miss newbie (Apr 29, 2013)

ssalamone said:


> Yes - good Kava will numb your mouth, that's how you know you purchased quality Kava. The taste is almost unbearable but I had some luck mixing it with apple juice and ice cubes - the vinegar kind of mellowed that earthy peppery taste.
> 
> Just drink it very fast and try not to think about it while drinking it!


Thanks


----------



## DaveCan (Apr 21, 2012)

Miss Newbie there are tons of video's on YT and such that explain all about Kava and the history of it, and how it's been used over 1000's of years.. The whole liver toxic scare that happened in Europe is total miss info on Kava in general.. There have been a few university studies that show Kava has zero liver toxicity when prepared in the traditional methods etc.. 

Your mouth etc is supposed to feel numb, that is the Kavalactones in the Kava showing you have good Kava.. The taste may not be that great but you're supposed to take a cup and drink it quick in a few gulps.. The taste will go away quickly with a chaser of juice or coconut milk etc.. 

Watch some vids on YT to make sure you're getting the most out of your Kava in the way you prepare it.. 

I have some on order also, looking forward to this natural century after century remedy for depression and anxiety and well being ..

You're never suppose to use hot water but rather cool or room temp water so not sure about the Kava teas for sale.. The hot water reduces Kava potency by tons, so just use cool water when you're prepping your Kava powder..


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

miss newbie said:


> I bought some kava kava powder about a week ago but havent been able to drink it because of the taste lol the seller gave me some ideas on how to make drinks with it like chocolate milkshakes but it didnt taste like a chocolate milkshake when i tasted it it was awful lol, i only had a couple of sips and i felt like it was numbing my tongue so that kind of scared me in to drinking any more aswel ( it was probably just me being paranoid) i was just wondering if anybody on here has tried the powder and if so did it work? and how do you make it taste better? lol


Which root powder did you buy? Some taste worse than others, but I don't think any of them taste 'good' lol

I was the same with the tongue numbing thing, it made me feel paranoid at 1st, like I was taking some really strong substance that might mess me up if I overdo it. Honestly though, now I think kava is a really gentle substance, it's not something that you can overdo easily like with alcohol, marijuana or whatever.

I make mine with sweetened rice milk 'rice dream' instead of water and I think it makes it much easier to drink than water preparation.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Boiling water will destroy kavalactones, but tepid water won't. It's a good idea to soak the kava in warm water/milk or whatever your using for a while 1st, because it will soften the root fibres and make it easier to extract kavalactones when kneading the root. 

If I'm using water, I'll use 1 part boiling water to 1 part cold water, and let the kava soak in that for 20 or 30 mins before kneading.


----------



## Sourgirl25 (Mar 25, 2013)

miss newbie said:


> Hi im sorry if im posting this in the wrong section, i was wondering if anyone had tried kava kava? ive read a bit about it and how it helps with anxiety and i was wondering whether to try it or not, i would really appreciate it if anybody has tried it if they could message me let me know if it worked for them, thanks


Nope, it doesn't work tried it. Try pot, White Rhino is good for anxiety and depression.


----------



## Solsikke (May 26, 2013)

I drink the Kava Stress Relief caffeine-free tea from Yogi, it tastes really good and it really helps me with the stressed inner feeling I get sometimes, but tea isn't effective enough for my anxiety

I haven't tried any capsules yet, but I've looked into Kava Kava Extract capsules from Now Foods and I'm thinking about trying them, but I haven't decided yet, there's just something about taking capsules that scares me a little.

There's a warning on all Kava supplements though I think, this is what it says for the tea: _Ask a healthcare professional before use if you have or have had liver problems, frequently use alcoholic beverages or are taking any medication. Stop use and see a doctor if you develop symptoms that may signal liver problems (e.g., unexplained fatigue, abdominal pain, loss of appetite, fever, vomiting, dark urine, pale stools, yellow eyes or skin). Not for use by persons under 18 years of age or by pregnant or breastfeeding women. Not for use with alcoholic beverages. Excessive use or use with products that cause drowsiness may impair your ability to operate a vehicle or heavy equipment._


----------



## DaveCan (Apr 21, 2012)

Here a vid of some cool peeps chatting about Kava, not scientific but still some good info.. If you have 25 mins or so give it a look.. Cheers..


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

> Nope, it doesn't work tried it. Try pot, White Rhino is good for anxiety and depression.


Yeah agree while rhino is quite good for anxiety..


----------



## DaveCan (Apr 21, 2012)

^ I think you and Sourgirl are probably the types that need to try it a few times before it will work in your systems as stated in the video, or it wasn't prepared properly or very good Kava in the first place.. Also weed as you both suggested is not for everyone either. For many it just makes them feel paranoid or gives unpleasant feelings etc..


----------



## avocado95 (May 28, 2013)

I use to take Kava from October 2012- January or February of this year and I found it helpful especially when I was in the middle of having a panic attack. I quit taking it because I reached a point where I felt like it wasn't making too much of a difference anymore, but it did help for awhile and I'd say it's worth a shot. Hope this helps.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

I tried it as the tea years and years ago as a sleeping aid, it didn't help. But I am a ex addict I used to take the strong stuff, so it was nothing more than a aspirin to me.
I would spend much money on it to try it... If it's cheap give it a try it might work for you.


----------



## miss newbie (Apr 29, 2013)

sleepytime said:


> Which root powder did you buy? Some taste worse than others, but I don't think any of them taste 'good' lol
> 
> I was the same with the tongue numbing thing, it made me feel paranoid at 1st, like I was taking some really strong substance that might mess me up if I overdo it. Honestly though, now I think kava is a really gentle substance, it's not something that you can overdo easily like with alcohol, marijuana or whatever.
> 
> I make mine with sweetened rice milk 'rice dream' instead of water and I think it makes it much easier to drink than water preparation.


Hi, i bought Vanautu Tudei xsm, i didnt know which one to get so i asked the person who was selling it and he said this was one of the best to use. 
Thanks for everyone whos posted on this


----------

